# حمل شرح من الاكسل للكاد من المرفقات



## مهندس بغداد (30 أبريل 2007)

لجميع الاخوان الذين يحتاجون الملف
حمل شرح من الاكسل للكاد من المرفقات


:14: ...............دعاء لي ولصاحب الملف بظهر الغيب يكفيني...............:14:

ExcelCAd.pdf​


----------



## مهندس بغداد (1 مايو 2007)

ارجو اخباري ان كان الملف ذو فائده لكن ام لا


----------



## هاشم حسن (1 مايو 2007)

طبعا يا أخي مفيد

خصوصا لي 

لانه على صلة وثيقة بعملي 

فألف ألف ألف شكر


----------



## عزيز4554 (3 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً جزيلاً مهندس بغداد 
وفقكم الله إلى عمل كل خير على هذا الشرح 
والطريقة مشروحة ومبسطة جداً
وتكن إذا سمحت أريد إن كان بالإمكان طريقة 
حفظ ملف من الورد بواسطة الأكروبات
ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (7 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## deqoor (7 مايو 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ: منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 مايو 2007)

من الموصل الحدباء الى بغداد مدينة السلم والسلام 
ألف الف الف الف الف الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## 3absiso (8 مايو 2007)

تسلم اخي مهندس بغداد على رفع الدرس على الموقع
صاحب الدرس 3absiso


----------



## المهندس يحيى (8 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (8 مايو 2007)

أبو ماجد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكراً جزيلاً مهندس بغداد
> وفقكم الله إلى عمل كل خير على هذا الشرح
> والطريقة مشروحة ومبسطة جداً
> ...



هل تقصد ان تخزن ملف مكتوب بالورد كملف اكروبات (pdf ) الطريقه سهله ولا تحتاج برامج
نصب الاكروبات ريدر الذي ينصب معه طابعه افتراظيه في برنامج الورد انقر طباعه واختر 
طابعه الادوبي اكروبات سيخزن الملف على شكل ملف اكروبات


----------



## أبو ماجد (16 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم ولكن لمن تكن عندي هذه الميزه لأنه لم تكن معرفه طابعه قبل تنصيب الأكروبات 
مشكرور على إفادتكم لنا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس مكة (17 مايو 2007)

لله يعيطك العافية


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المعلومات القيمه وفقك الله


----------



## سالم حياالله (3 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 يوليو 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء هذا الملف سهل الاستعمال ومفيد جدا لمن لا يعرفه
ودعائي لمهندس بغداد بالصحة والعافية والسعادة .... ولبلدكم الحبيب ...العراق العظيم
ونسأل الله أن يفرجها عليكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 يوليو 2007)

*من اكسل الى الكاد*

أخي العزيز ... الملف لا يفتح ( عطلان )
هل هناك مجال لتنزيله مرة ثانية على المنتدى ؟
ليتمكن من فاته تنزيله
مع الشكر الجزيــــــــــــــــل
وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## سعيد شعبان (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس الغامض (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## صبرى محمود (10 يوليو 2007)

موضوع جميل وشرح بالتفصيل الممل 
شكرا على الموضوع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد_غاندي (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخي في الله


----------



## ورد النيل (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماجد حسن محمود (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يامهندس بغداد
مهندس الانبار


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (17 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (18 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## مهندس محمود قطب (18 أغسطس 2007)

*مهندس بغداد ،،،،، المحترم*

اشكرك 
ونرجوا التواصل وليعم الخير والمعرفة
مع تحباتى


----------



## الحسون المدني (18 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي .


----------



## محمد المصطفى محمد (25 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (25 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسااام (26 مايو 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر والله يعطيك العافية انت وصاحب الملف


----------



## garary (26 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد9000 (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد9000 (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة الحاضر (16 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس بغداد، شكرا جزيلا على هدا الشرح الرائع جدا، وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (16 يونيو 2008)

تسلم يالي
اللة يوفقك


----------



## محمد الغويط (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير ووفقق فى اعمال الخير بارك اللة فيك


----------



## محمد الفاتح سعيد (19 يونيو 2008)

الاخ مهندس بغداد بارك الله فيك لقد استفدت جدا من البرامج التي قدمتها الينا وبصراحة ادعوا لك
من اعماقي بالتوفيق وان يسدد الرحمن خطاك ويوفقك للعمل الصالح 

:5::79:


----------



## احمدلبده (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك اخى لقد استفدت كثير وسوف اضع لكم كامل مشروعى المساحى بإذن الله


----------



## newart (20 يونيو 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جداً


----------



## عبدالبا سط (22 يونيو 2008)

تسلم ايديك والله يعطيك العافية ويبارك لنا فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## wael1977usf (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## باكير (26 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك كل خير و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الفجال (27 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## سولارلونر (29 يونيو 2008)

بعد الشكر الجزيل لمهندس بغداد الحبيبه احب ان اقول الملفات المرفقه لاتعمل هل من موقع اخر لتحميلها ارجوك؟


----------



## السلفى (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## السيد يوسف (3 يوليو 2008)

شكـــــــــ الــــــــــف ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## فاضل اوه (3 يوليو 2008)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم 
وفقك الله تعالى​


----------



## ابوهمام (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا مهندس بغداد الأبي


----------



## mh702 (5 يوليو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مكتب السدف (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد البابلي (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## خابور (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكد انت رائع سيدي


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (14 أغسطس 2008)

*قولوا امين*

اللهم اغفر وارحم امة محمد اجمعين 
اللهم وفق مهندس بغداد لكل ما هو صواب ومؤلف الكتاب
اللهم زده علما ودينا
امين-
امين 
امين


----------



## المساح10 (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس ايادالضالعي (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## السيد يوسف (27 أغسطس 2008)

سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا


----------



## السيد يوسف (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور

ممتاز ولا فيه احلى من كده


----------



## wael9696 (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (31 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس بغداد 

شكرا لشرحك ونحتاج الى بعض النقاط للتوضيح ارجوا ارسال *****ك 
ابو الزوز


----------



## المهندس غاليفير (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير.


----------



## نور الجزائرية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع 
و ها انا اتقدم الى الله بهدا الدعاء لكم و هو من ادعية الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام 
رب أعنه ولا تعن عليه، وانصره ولا تنصر عليه، وامكر له ولا تمكر عليه، وأهديه ويسر الهدى إليه، وانصره على من بغى عليه، رب اجعله لك شكاراً، لك ذكاراً، لك مطواعاً، إليك مخبتاً أواهاً منيباً، رب تقبل توبته، واغسل حوبته، وأجب دعوته، وثبت حجته، واهد قلبه، وسدد لسانه، واسلل سخيمة قلبه"
ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## نبيل امين (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا علي هذه المعلومات و بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير


----------



## المساح مسلم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك الملف مفيد جدا بس لا اجد النقط على 
لكن لا اجد النقط على الاتوكاد بعد عمل جميع الخطوات ارجو الافادة


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## المساح مسلم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم صديقى مهندس بغداد
انا استخدمت كل الخطوات ولم تظهر النقط على الاتوكاد ارجوا معرفة السبب مع العلم انى اتقنت الخطوات كما هى
بدون اى تعديل ....ولكا جزيل الشكر


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## المدرمين (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اللي يبغي اي مساعده مني انا تحت امره في هندسة المساحه والطرق وجزانا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
[email protected]
او
0184400493


----------



## houssam_f (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## نور الجزائرية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا على هده المعلومات القيمة و الله كنت ابحث عنها 
جازاكم الله و كل من شارك في وضع الموضوع كل الخير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم و مادام على هدا الملتقى الناجح و كل من يحتاجه يطلع عليه الا كان لكم باذن الله صدقة جاية 
مرة اخرى شكرا 
ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

يبسيبسيبيبسيسبسبيسيبسيبسيبسبسيبسيب


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

وفقك الله يا اخى


----------



## مصطفي الصغير (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_الف شكر علي هذة المعلومات الجميلة دى _
_ربنا يكرمكم يارب_


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم انصر العراق وأهلها وفرج عنهم الكرب
من فلسطين الى العراق


----------



## الزعترانى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الزعترانى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## العبيكان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير والى الامام وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## محمد الفجال (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ميالا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير علئ هذه المعلومات


----------



## الامير المصري (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

:14: ...............دعاء لي ولصاحب الملف بظهر الغيب يكفيني...............:14:


----------



## الامييييييييييييير (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فى صاحب هذا الملف وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب العراقي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً ....


----------



## الفهيد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عمران (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يحفظك ويعزك ويزيدك على انت وصاحب الملف


----------



## المساح الاردني (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (9 نوفمبر 2008)

<<< جاري تحميل المرفق

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## محمد الفجال (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## اللورد جميل (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلم*

صدقا انو كتير مبسوط بالمشاركة وعن جد الله يجزيك كل خير طريقة حلوة وفعالة


----------



## keypword (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اسئل الله لك و لصاحب الملف و للمسلمين اجميعين التوفيق و الهداية و النجاح


----------



## محمد رضوان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور جدا جداوبارك الله فيك


----------



## مساح محترف (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهند الجنابي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي مهندس بغداد
افدتني جدا بما عرضت افادك اللة وبارك فيك ولك (واللة يبغددك يابغدادي)
تحياتي لكل الاعضاء....:14:


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم*


----------



## حسام الحو (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## houssein_zenhom (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot my brother


----------



## أحمد فلفل (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزاد من أمثالك


----------



## اصيل فارس (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ودالحله (17 ديسمبر 2008)

:78:مشكوووووووووووووووووووور أخ بغداد على الهديه الجميله:16:


----------



## kamel2103 (4 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد طايل (5 فبراير 2009)

ياجماعة الطريقة دى جميلة جدا وسهلة جدا وانا جربتها مع مشاريع كبيرة وفادتنى جدا جدا مع التفوير فى الوقت وبستخدمها دائما


----------



## حسن احمد (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

*ما شاء الله شي جميل*

جزاك الله خيرا واركبك مهرا و زوجك بكرا واسكنك قصرا واطعمك طيرا
ولكن يوجد لدي ليسب صغير يسحب اي ملف احداثيات الى الاوتوكاد من داخل البرنامج
شكرا :20:


----------



## laive (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو ساره111 (12 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس السعيدي (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع الراقي يا عراقي


----------



## elsaman (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموقع وندعو لك بالتوفيق ودوام النجاح


----------



## فاشل جدا (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ST.ENG (19 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## شاكر البديري (23 فبراير 2009)

_ما هو مبدء عمل وحدة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي بطريقة oxdation ditch:6:_:16:​


----------



## moa_4000 (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور 
الله يزيدك العلم


----------



## hanyrayan (10 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (11 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزاد في حسناتك

وغفر الله عز وجل لك ولوالديك


----------



## seven blue sky (14 مارس 2009)

*************************************


----------



## midob4u (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا هندسة و بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي1980 (17 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الملف الجيد


----------



## MOAIYED (17 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## anas-homsy (20 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## almomani (20 مارس 2009)

مشكوووور ويسلمو ايديك


----------



## امير عوض (21 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر اخي الكريم


----------



## المساعد 1 (22 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (28 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## مصعب العراقي (4 أبريل 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــراً جزيـــــــــــــــــــلا .....ً


----------



## ali992 (23 مايو 2009)

*الله يجزيك كل خير و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## pepo5111980 (10 يوليو 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## surveyor 1983 (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله اخى كل خير


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً ..............


----------



## odwan (12 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي صاحب الموضوع وألف شكر
كل تقديري لك أخي الكريم .... وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooooooooot


----------



## ASHIK (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود
جزاك الله كل خير
شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## engahmedezz (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاااااااااا كم الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (11 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا الملف مهم شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 سبتمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx aloooooooooooooooot


----------



## semsems (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر
ربنا يكرمك ويغفرلك


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## عادل محفوظ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

thank u افادكم الله وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا على الشرح و المعلومات المفيدة وفقك الله لكل خير و جعل لك هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AMR GODA (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز و جزاك الله الف خير انت ومعد الدرس


----------



## africano800 (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rajab_ly (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed2018 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## م قاسم محمد (14 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (15 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا يا بشمهندس


----------



## safa aldin (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## نضال هديب (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## نور الكعبي (24 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي مهندس بغداد موضوع جدا مفيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حماده النجم (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ع المعلومه بس في اسرع من كده


----------



## ثعيلي (4 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أخي*​


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (5 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الجوهرجي (9 مايو 2012)

thanks


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (9 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واحسن الجزاء


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (20 مايو 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## احمد جاد ابراهيم (26 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------

